

Why Do I Teach? - kafkaesque
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/22/why-do-i-teach/

======
tokenadult
Gutting's writings are criticized by Jerry Coyne from time to time,

[http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2013/01/22/an-
increa...](http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2013/01/22/an-increasingly-
common-argument-of-religionists-and-faitheists/)

and I think that is something to keep in mind while pondering Gutting's
rationale for his college teaching.

